# Judazzz smilie



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think







should be known from now on as


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

What a good idea









how do you come up with them?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















must be the hair


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't make me create an Eminem-smilie, X


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I think
> ...


 Bahahahahahaha that is soooooooo funny


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes came up with the idea of creating smilies for staff. Go for it Juda, lets see how good you can get!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think this one is Mike keeping control of his site--->


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think this one should be me..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

= thePACK








= Kumbria Queens








= Thouroghbred








= Marco








= Ms_Nattereri








= bobme


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> = Marco


 ROFL















That poor kid









X, I need a better pic of you if I even want to attempt it (or you'll have half a hand in your smilie face...)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > = Marco
> ...


 amateur.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

:sad:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I bet nobody can come up with a good one for me. Yes, this is a challenge


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_cough_*megalomaniac*_cough_*


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> = Kumbria Queens


 Innes,... you have WAY too much time on your hands... however... good smilies... They're funny!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > = Kumbria Queens
> ...


 pleased you like it Mrs Queens


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> = thePACK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i love it....







...great deal innes....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> = thePACK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ROFLMFAO!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> = thePACK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made it a little more comprehensive


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How come Ms. Natt looks like a cab driver with a moustache?!?!?! PWAHAHAHA!!!









And why come I dont have my own smilie??


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> How come Ms. Natt looks like a cab driver with a moustache?!?!?! PWAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to figure that out, too.... I'll try to find one for ya...








how bout...














JUST KIDDING!! >looking for RhomZilla's smilie...<

Here... try this one for size...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Here... try this one for size...


 thast looks like al....


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

ROFL Darrens(Neoplasia) smiley looks like wolverine. Also lmao at Thouroghbred smiley.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

For Innes...










For Rhom...










For Thoroughbred...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i feel so left out...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > How come Ms. Natt looks like a cab driver with a moustache?!?!?! PWAHAHAHA!!!
> ...










I Likes!!!






























and KQ.. call me "AL" :







:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

not everyone can be as lucky as nate and get their own smiley.








wes


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i feel so left out...


okay okay... geez!!! Let me get one for you too...

how bout...
















JUST KIDDING!!!
here...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > i feel so left out...
> ...


 i feel so special now....


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> ROFL Darrens(Neoplasia) smiley looks like wolverine. Also lmao at Thouroghbred smiley.


Sweet! Wolverine rules.

I vote that Innes has this one:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you're such a nerd...


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Geek, thank you very much.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Mike, when are you gonna get my smilie up that I asked you about


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Sorry Neo... I meant PACKman... However... since I'm a geek, you can be a dork...





















hahahahaha


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> = Ms_Nattereri


 I know theres a thread about PACK man finding my papi chulo...but it doesnt mean I look like one....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I already have my smilie the blue bouncyball lol nice smilies guys.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I guess dork will have to do.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

- Thanks Kumbria Queens








- hey thePACK why do you feel left out, here is your smilie

Rhomzilla - I'm sorry, but I don't know what you look like so I cant find a smilie that looks like you

and I don't want this one as me ---->


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> - I'm sorry, but I don't know what you look like so I cant find a smilie that looks like you
> 
> and I don't want this one as me ---->


 yea foo, time to post ur pic.

And Innes, why not? It fits you.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > = Ms_Nattereri
> ...


 Honestly.. that looks like some doode that goes to a bar called Blue Oyster in Castro ST.











> Rhomzilla - I'm sorry, but I don't know what you look like so I cant find a smilie that looks like you


Here ya go Innes.. I look like this.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > - I'm sorry, Rhomzilla but I don't know what you look like so I cant find a smilie that looks like you
> ...


 I tried posting tha pix.. but wont let me.. maybe KQ can do it for me..


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

So are we actually gonna use these?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 OK Ms_Nattereri can be this one---->


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I tried posting tha pix.. but wont let me.. maybe KQ can do it for me..


 Why not... PM me ... we'll talk, again. I help everyone else posting their pic, what's one more


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

can someone do me one with the union jack or george cross please .
i'm a bit thick when it comes to things like these
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Mike, when are you gonna get my smilie up that I asked you about


 Which one was that Nate?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, when are you gonna get my smilie up that I asked you about
> ...


 the one with the X on AIM


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> the one with the X on AIM


Can I use that as







??


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah sure


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> yeah sure


 Nate I have the perfect one in mind for you....get on aim and write me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

:innes :









ack :









:bdking :









:rhomzilla :









:marco :









:bobme :









:snow :









:giovanni :









:neoplasia :









fury :









:judazzz :









:msnatt :









:nate :









:xenon :









:kumbia :









:thoroughbred :









:genin :









For Nate: :stfu :









:memen :









:marco2 :


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Here ya go Innes.. I look like this.


isn't that the one I found for you??











> OK Ms_Nattereri can be this one---->


I dont think she'd like that very much...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm loving all the new smilies - but how come I get spam?









I think these are much more like me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> I think these are much more like me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LOOK - I have a meaty friend









and this one is soooo funny------>


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I love this one for me.....







......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serrasalmus (Josh) from predfish -

:josh :









:grosse2 :


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol Mike your really getting in to this - I like it do more!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> lol Mike your really getting in to this - I like it do more!!!!!!!


 Only if you tone down your sig....good lord man!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what do you want gone?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

The dude with the hockey grin.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lol , but what about me







?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I love this one for me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah keep that one Jeff.. suits you more..











> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Here... try this one for size...
> ...


I already got the godfather/pimp smiley


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

(ActivePulse) said:


> lol , but what about me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should have a smiley with a 3,000,000 heart beat per min..


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

That's a damn good idea... someone should make up an eminem smilie. dont forget the chainsaw though.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jonas said:


> That's a damn good idea... someone should make up an eminem smilie. dont forget the chainsaw though.


 Nobody has the ballz to make a smilie of me.....


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Nobody has the ballz to make a smilie of me.....


 Are you really sure you want to go down this road?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> Yeah keep that one Jeff.. suits you more..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody has the ballz to make a smilie of me.....
> ...


 I can take it....you guys dont have a lot of ammo to work with....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oops ....its been answered..good job mike









and i wonder who gave you that spam picture innes???hahaha


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I love this one for me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See you said it!!! so..


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> oops ....its been answered..good job mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was my idea.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I overwrote some of our old ones....I will resore them but no quite yet....I am tired of dealign with smilies today.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Where do you guys get these?!?!? I want a lizzard looking smiley that shoots out fire!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

well there's this one that deals with fire...







The graphics alone astound me..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Rhomzilla =


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

innes...whats mine?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> innes...whats mine?


 how about this one?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> Rhomzilla =


LMAO!!!







Think back to the Cyber Thread...


> bloodninja: Oh yeah, aight. Aight, I put on my robe and wizard hat.





> eminemBNJA: Oh I like that Baby. I put on my robe and wizard hat.


 That fool already has his hat on... he's just waiting to get his robe so he can get his _groove_ back on...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > innes...whats mine?
> ...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > innes...whats mine?
> ...


 i'll pass on that one. how bout one with a little less femininess


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

We need some amount of accuracy though.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is this one any better?










but if you post a pic of yourself it will be so much easyer


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

????? whats hapening in that one? it looks like a guy dodging a brick and then having stars take chunks outta his head

i'm a bit slow


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is you getting rocks thrown at you


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

wait a ill find mine

im usually the one throwin rocks at other people......actually just tonite me and my friends had a rock war


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

post a pic of you!!!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

pwhahahahahaha

heres mine------->









its me on p-fury


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Innes said:


> it is you getting rocks thrown at you


 Should make it smack right in his face, none of this glancing blow stuff.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > it is you getting rocks thrown at you
> ...


 Yeah, but I couldn't find a more violant one of rocks being thrown


----------

